# Apple Cinema Display => no text mode

## yzg

The computer works perfectly with other monitors. With this one, it works once X starts but black screen during

the boot process and if you switch to text mode.

Any suggestions?

----------

## BradN

It's likely a video mode is being chosen that doesn't work with that display.  You could try turning off graphical framebuffer in the kernel configuration to force plain text mode.

----------

## yzg

It does not display even the BIOS boot or setup screens.

I though any monitor should be able to display BIOS. This is my first time to use an apple product. Actually I hate apple more than microsoft but it is a good monitor and I did not pay much for it.

----------

